
Ask HN: Are there any markets for independent VR development? - hellofunk
 Things like an App Store for VR, or a particular platform&#x27;s portal to software sales for the VR market.
======
thenomad
Yup, there are quite a few.

Steam functions as the main one for the HTC Vive - obviously it's focused on
games but also offers non-game utilities.

Vive has Viveport, although I honestly don't know how well that's doing.

And Oculus has Oculus Home: ditto.

I believe that GearVR has its own store too. Daydream does as well, but it's
not accessible to most developers yet.

------
nnn1234
We are building a co creation platform. VR can be a great addition to it.

Please check out www.crowdraising.co And pledge some time. Can you email
naveen@crowraising.Co ? Would love to have you as a super user

